# pip3



## balanga (Aug 9, 2017)

I was looking into how to install Mailman 3 following the official guide 

I need to do this:-
`sudo pip3 install mailman`

??????

Does this mean anything to anyone?

FreeBSD does not understand `pip3` and there is no PKG available.


----------



## tobik@ (Aug 9, 2017)

balanga said:


> FreeBSD does not understand  pip3 and there is no PKG available.


I know nothing about Mailman, but to get `pip3` run: `python3 -m ensurepip`

https://docs.python.org/3/library/ensurepip.html


----------



## balanga (Aug 9, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> I know nothing about Mailman, but to get `pip3` run: `python3 -m ensurepip`
> 
> https://docs.python.org/3/library/ensurepip.html




Wow! That works - don't understand how...  Still working through the installation steps for Mailman 3 - I get a few errors, but can't help wondering how this could be added as a port or pkg..


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2017)

I suggest just using the port/package to install it: mail/mailman. Although it's slightly older, it's still a supported version. The "problem" with PIP (and similar applications) is that they tend to install things _outside_ of the normal package registration procedures. So you won't be alerted by things like pkg-audit(8) and you can't keep track of the versions and dependencies with pkg(8).


----------



## balanga (Aug 9, 2017)

SirDice said:


> I suggest just using the port/package to install it: mail/mailman. Although it's slightly older, it's still a supported version. The "problem" with PIP (and similar applications) is that they tend to install things _outside_ of the normal package registration procedures. So you won't be alerted by things like pkg-audit(8) and you can't keep track of the versions and dependencies with pkg(8).



The FreeBSD supported Mailman is v2 which is almost ten years old, albeit some changes have been made. Mailman 3 is a major redesign/rewrite.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2017)

balanga said:


> The FreeBSD supported Mailman is v2 which is almost ten years old


It doesn't really matter how old it is, what's important is that it's still a supported version.

You could reach out to the maintainer and ask him if he's working on getting Mailman 3 ported.


----------

